# Jérémie Boga



## OrgoglioMilanista (8 Giugno 2019)

Ivoriano, ala del Sassuolo, Classe 1997.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (8 Giugno 2019)

Questa è una scommessa che farei. È acerbo etc. Ma è una freccia! Ci servirebbe come il pane uno così.


----------



## Ema2000 (8 Giugno 2019)

Mamma mia,
l'erede di Armero,
perfino nelle Skills che mostrano solo il meglio del meglio di un calciatore,
si vede che quasi sempre parte e non ha idea di che fare con la palla,
solo corsa, alla larga dal Milan, piuttosto tutta la vita Lazzari


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (1 Dicembre 2019)

Ema2000 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia,
> l'erede di Armero,
> perfino nelle Skills che mostrano solo il meglio del meglio di un calciatore,
> si vede che quasi sempre parte e non ha idea di che fare con la palla,
> solo corsa, alla larga dal Milan, piuttosto tutta la vita Lazzari



Inizio di stagione ottimo per Boga. Oggi gran gol alla juve. Per me questo è promettente! Pretendi che sia Bale? Vale di sicuro più di chalanoglu e suso.


----------



## Milanlove (1 Dicembre 2019)

Da prendere al volo! Grande attaccante!


----------



## neversayconte (2 Dicembre 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ivoriano, ala del Sassuolo, Classe 1997.



Giocatore africano (costa d'avorio) di 22 anni che si era già messo in luce in serie A l'anno scorso conclusosi con 3 gol e un assist. è prodotto delle giovanili del chelsea. Quest'anno ha già migliorato il suo score. non è un giocatore che personalmente mi fa impazzire ma sa fare il suo mestiere, cioè l'ala d'attacco o esterno di centrocampo e nel nostro caso sarebbe già tanto.


----------



## 6milan (2 Dicembre 2019)

Ma finché nn arriva a costare 30 40 milioni nn possiamo mica prenderlo


----------



## Goro (2 Dicembre 2019)

Rispetto ai nostri porterebbe velocità, sarebbe già tanto


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Dicembre 2019)

Scambierei Sugo con Bogà domani mattina.


----------



## Abraham (2 Dicembre 2019)

Mio pupillo al fanta, per ora scommessa vinta. Farebbe tanto comodo anche a noi...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (15 Dicembre 2019)

Se non si può arrivare ai campioni in questo ruolo, ci metterei la firma per vedere in squadra uno come Boga


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Dicembre 2019)

Il problema di sto ragazzo è che ci vorrebbero due palloni in campo. Troppo solista. Però ha un dribbling ed una forza nelle gambe impressionanti.


----------



## Raryof (15 Dicembre 2019)

Se sono intelligenti spediscono il turcoscarso e prendono lui, non esiste che giochiamo senza velocità sulle fasce, non esiste, se non apri il campo non segni mai, a parte per caso.
Col giropalla poi puoi dare metri di campo in più ad uno così che poi va fermato non certo gente che prende palla, si ferma, va per terra o vede il nastro adesivo giallo-nero al posto delle linee dell'area...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (2 Febbraio 2020)

Ieri ha causato il rigore in maniera ingenua con quel braccio largo, ma va detto che era anche in difesa in ripiegamento e lui non è un difensore. Poi però ha fatto un gran gol, quello che ha chiuso la partita. Secondo me a fine fanno finisce in qualche squadra buona, tipo la Lazio o la Roma. Io lo prenderei al volo. Non perché sia il nuovo Ribery, ma semplicemente perché è più forte di tutte le ali che abbiamo e soprattutto ha uno scatto micidiale.


----------



## Molenko (30 Giugno 2020)

Ma i due gol segnati domenica? Boh, ma che aspettano a prenderlo? Secondo me è il giocatore in assoluto con più potenziale in Serie A. Mi pare proprio roba da top club.


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Giugno 2020)

Troppo tardi. Il Sassuolo chiede tra i 40 e i 50 milioni per Boga. Cifre che lo rendono un bidone assicurato.

Andava preso quando era al Chelsea, ma noi su certe situazioni non ci siamo mai. Arriviamo sempre con anni di ritardo.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Giugno 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Ma i due gol segnati domenica? Boh, ma che aspettano a prenderlo? Secondo me è il giocatore in assoluto con più potenziale in Serie A. Mi pare proprio roba da top club.



Porta palla corta al piede meglio di dybala.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (30 Giugno 2020)

oramai è tardi, questo è in rampa di lancio e il sassuolo ti chiede almeno 35 milioni. Il profilo non è comunque alla Rangnick, che vuole attaccanti e giocatori tuttocampisti. Boga è un Suso più forte.


----------



## Goro (30 Giugno 2020)

Ad averlo uno così sulla sinistra al posto di Chalanoglu avremmo fatto belle cose, magari anche insieme a Deulofeu. Veloceità, dribbling, gran tiro, vede la porta, un Douglas Costa dei bei tempi.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Luglio 2020)

Impressionante anche ieri, si portava a spasso tutti i giocatori del lecce.
Quando porta palla e punta l'uomo è uno spettacolo : palla sempre corta al piede, frequenza di passo , potenza inaudita nelle gambe, vede la porta e calcia bene.
Giocatore top top top.
Primo in serie A per dribbling riusciti.


----------



## SoloMVB (5 Luglio 2020)

Per noi ormai è inaccessibile,ovviamente dovesse chiederlo una determinata combriccola di ratti il prezzo non andrebbe oltre i 25 mln.


----------



## Milo (5 Luglio 2020)

Questo se ne andrà per 50mln in qualche top club. Peccato perché uno come lui ci alzava il livello della squadra di non poco


----------



## Molenko (5 Luglio 2020)

Dominio imbarazzante su qualsiasi terzino si trovi di fronte. Secondo me se non si perde di testa è roba da top top club.


----------



## Tobi (5 Luglio 2020)

Impressionante, 

Si poteva imbastire una squadra molto interessante per l'anno prossimo, ripartire con Donnarumma, Theo, Rebic, e andavi ad inserire Tonali, Boga nel pacchetto, magari Kubo, tutta gente forte tecnicamente e di gamba..


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Luglio 2020)

Complimenti al Sassuolo, società che odio per le manfrine coi gobbi ma che, quanto a competenza e organizzazione, hanno molto da insegnarci.

Boga lo hanno preso per due spicci tra gli scarti del Chelsea. Questa è competenza non fortuna.


----------

